# Wie Air-Flow verbessern?



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
nach dem Einbau meines Asus Crosshair V und meiner 2. 7950 von VTX3D hab ich wie erwartet, stark erhöhte Luft-Temperaturen in meinem Gehäuse (HAF-X), wodurch meine CPU nicht mehr ausreichend gekühlt wird und ich nicht mehr so stark übertakten kann und mein kleiner Bulli die zwei Karten nicht mehr richtig stämmen kann (hol mir zu Weihnachten den  FX-8350 ). Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich am besten den Air-Flow in meinem Gehäuse verbessern kann, damit die heiße Luft der GraKas nicht meinen Macho erhitzt.
Meine Idee wäre es einen 200mm Lüfter (z.B. diesen) in den zweiten Lüfterschacht (im Bild da wo die grünen Fragezeichen sind) zu setzen, der die Luft in mein Case bläst, damit mein Macho frische Luft zum Kühlen bekommt. Alternativ oder zusätzlich könnte ich auch einen stärkeren Lüfter hinten rein setzen, falls notwendig. Momentan laufen alle Lüfter auf 100% (silent ist mir nicht sehr wichtig ^^).
Wäre das so in Ordnung oder gibt es bessere Methoden, den Air-Flow zu verbessern?
MfG godfather22


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde eher versuchen, den geplanten zusätzlichen Lüfter vorne oben reinblasen zu lassen. So hast du einen guten Luftstrom direkt zum CPU Kühler.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

das meinte ich eigendlich auch ^^ würde es etwas bringen einen stärkeren Lüfter hinten rein zu setzen, oder meinst du ich sollte mir von dem Geld besser Coollaboratory liquid ultra als wlp kaufen? hatte die schonmal hab sie aber verloren 

Edit: habs gerade wiedergefunden *so happy*


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hab mich unverständlich ausgedrückt, ich meinte da wo normal die optischen Laufwerke sind.  Also gerade von vorne rein und nicht von oben. (Oder hast du das auch gemeint?)

Wie sehen die Temps denn aus (Komponenten und Luft) und wie schnell drehen sich welche Lüfter?


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

ne das meinte ich nicht aber ist eine gute idee. lufttemperatur weiß ich nicht. aber meine cpu hat mit 4,2 ghz (in etwa 1,35V) schon 69°C. Grafikkarten kommen im FurMark gerade mal auf ca. 53/54°C


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie viel bessere WLP bringt, weiß ich nicht, normalerweise sind es aber nur wenige Grad.

Ich würd es mal mit einem Lüfter vorne bei den 5,25" Schächten probieren und den auf die CPU blasen lassen. Da sollte dann ja ein guter, kühler Luftstrom ankommen.
Evtl. kann man sich auch noch einen Tunnel aus Plexiglas oder Pappe basteln, damit die CPU nur die frische Luft von aussen abbekommt.

Was ändert sich an den Temperaturen so, wenn du den Lüfter an der Seitenwand umdrehst, so dass er rausbläßt? 
Die Grakas sollten auf jeden Fall wärmer werden, vllt. wird die CPU dadurch dann etwas kühler.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

ok hab jetzt meine Liquid Ultra aufgetragen und dabei bemerkt, dass das Burn-In der Liquid-Pads , die ich vorher drauf hatte nur bei der einen Hälfte der Heatspreaders funktioniert hat. Die andere Hälfte ist garnicht geschmolzen. Mit der Liquid-Ultra hab ich nur noch maximal 44°C 
Ich denke damit lässt sich arbeiten  aber über den Lüfter werde ich trotzdem nachdenken
Auf jeden Fall danke ich dir für deine Hilfe


----------



## ct5010 (5. Oktober 2012)

So viel Luftstrom ist eigentlich gar nicht nötig. Ich würde an deiner Stelle oben einfach nur zwei 200mm-Lüfter einbauen und diese stark drosseln. Den Seitenlüfter kannst du drinnenlassen, sonst würde ich ehrlich gesagt alle anderen Lüfter rausschrauben, damit der Luftstrom sich der natürlichen Konvektion anpasst. Den hinteren Lüfterslot dann schließen


----------



## guidoevo (5. Oktober 2012)

In meinem Lancool K58 habe ich vorne einen 140mm, hinten einen 120 mm und oben zwei 140 mm Lüfter (alles be quiet Silent Wings 2), einen Seitenlüfter habe ich nicht. Als CPU-Kühler habe ich auch den Macho verbaut. Alle Gehäuselüfter laufen über eine Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung. Nun ist das K58 Gehäuse nicht gerade klein und wenn ich beim Spielen die oberen 140 mm mal ausstelle (laufen bei nicht hörbaren 800 U/min) steigt die CPU Temperatur  um ca. 5° Celsius. Als ich das getestet habe hatte ich als Graka noch meine HD5850 drin die auch mächtig warm wurde. Bei meiner jetzigen GTX660 habe ich das noch gar nicht getestet. Ich meine das vor ca. einem halben Jahr in der PCGH ein Bericht bezüglich Airflow stand und da hatte meine Konstellation den CPU Kühler um ca. 3 Grad kühler werden lassen.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich denke das Problem hat sich erledigt. hab jetzt meinen FX-6100 mit 4,45 ghz laufen und maximale prime temperatur ist 61 °C


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> ich denke das Problem hat sich erledigt. hab jetzt meinen FX-6100 mit 4,45 ghz laufen und maximale prime temperatur ist 61 °C


 Und wie hast du nun den oberen vorderen Lüfter?
Sprich der 200mm Lüfter in der Nähe von dem Knopf, wo man den PC anmacht.


----------



## godfather22 (10. Oktober 2012)

da ist jetzt garkeiner drin, eben standart


----------

